# Place to stay when going to Crufts



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I was considering going to Crufts this year for the first time, its always been a dream of mine! I'm in the very North of Scotland, and have never been to Birmingham, and don't know England very well at all. I can get a flight to Birmingham Airport, which according to the Crufts website is right opposite where Crufts is held.

So I'm looking for places in the area where I can stay. Hotels or B&B's would be good, preferably within walking distance or a place with would have good transport links to get to it.

Anyone know any places? I would be very grateful! I know there are sometimes Travel Lodges, Expresses etc near these places, are there any?


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

If you check this link it may be of help.... its from the crufts website

Accommodation | Crufts presented by the Kennel Club


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks, I just looked at that, they seem so expensive! Anyone know of any B&Bs?


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

Or try this one

The NEC Group, Birmingham - Birmingham Hotels Directory - find the most suitable Birmingham hotel for you

a list of all accomadation near the nec, including guest houses and b&bs.....I know when I was looking most of them are rather pricey but they will take advantage of all the people needing somewhere to stay...hope it helps tho


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

There are a lot of nice B&B and Guesthouses in Marston Green. This area is only about a mile from NEC. A lot of the accomodation near NEC is fully booked for Crufts from one year to the next


----------



## Paulimarine (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey!

There are a lot of pet friendly hotels in Birmingham. I've found this site where you can make an online reservation.:thumbup:

Pet friendly hotels in Birmingham - Hotels that allow pets in Birmingham - Pets Lovers Hotels

Hope you'll find a wonderful place to stay at the Crufts.

Greetings!


----------

